# Wineries to visit in Chianti, Montalcino and Montepulciano?



## LeftyinRoanoke (Oct 13, 2010)

I would prefer to drive to the wineries on day trips from San Gimignano...could someone please suggest specific wineries for two different days...one in Chianti and the other in Montepulciano and Montalcino? I'd rather not do a tour...Thanks!


----------



## Valentina (Oct 14, 2010)

*Wineries in Chianti, Montepulciano and Montalcino*

Dear LeftyinRoanoke,

You will see that finding a winery in Chianti or in Montalcino and Montepulciano will not be a problem  In fact along the road you'll see several signs of local farms and wineries, open for wine tastings and wine cellar tours.

In Chianti Classico near Florence the most famous wineries are probably the *Castello di Vicchiomaggio* and *Castello da Verrazzano* both *near Greve in Chianti*. One of the most famous in the Sienese Chianti Classico is Castello di Brolio of the Ricasoli family *near Gaiole in Chianti*.

 I suggest you read this article about wine tasting in Chianti. I also recommend you read this useful thread about Tuscany wineries by yourself. Here you find a selection of the *best wineries in Montalcino and Montepulciano*.

I hope this helped. Don't hesitate to come back with other questions


----------



## LeftyinRoanoke (Oct 14, 2010)

*Gratzie mille Valentina!*

Ciao Valentina!
Gratzie mille! Your response is most helpful...I will think of you as we 'discover your Tuscany'...

Lefty


----------



## Valentina (Oct 14, 2010)

You're welcome Lefty! 

I really hope you'll love Tuscany and have a great vacation.


----------

